# Lenovo Desktop Processor Upgrade Help



## stucbrown (Oct 4, 2009)

I bought a Lenovo 3000 J115 7387-26U about 3 years ago. It has AMD Athlon X2 3800+ 2Ghz processor. The power supply is 250 wt. The mobo is MSI-7283.

It sat in the box until this past Sept for almost 3 years. Why I did that is a long personal story which has nothing to do with my question. So I finally set it up, and yes it is better, faster than the 8 year old emachine I have been using at home.

But after 3 years the Lenovo is now behind the times. So I upgraded the RAM to 4 G, and bought an upgrade processor AMD Athlon X2 6000+ 3Ghz.

I swapped out the Ram - no problem. Then I started to swap out the processor, and found that the new super heatsink fan assembly with the copper tubes would not fit into the retaining frame on the mobo. The copper tubes were in the way and it would not seat down fully against the top of the processor.

So I started to investigate, and then realized that maybe i can't just swap out the processor with one that clocks 50% faster. Even if there wasn't interference mounting the heatsink, there may be other reasons why it may not work. Is the mobo and/or psu adequate to take the additional current to drive the new processor 50% faster? Are there any other implications of this upgrade? Any other recommends? Or can I just find a new retention frame that will fit the new heatsink, and complete the installation as I had started?


----------



## stucbrown (Oct 4, 2009)

I guess no one has any comments or advice to give????


----------



## stucbrown (Oct 4, 2009)

Why am I being ignored??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I doubt that you will see a 50% increase in performance. 
Did you try the new CPU with the stock heatsink? OEM Heatsink/fans are quite capable of cooling the CPU.
I would certainly suggest a larger wattage quality (Seasonic or Corsair) PSU.


----------



## stucbrown (Oct 4, 2009)

From Belarc Scan:

Operating System System Model 
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (build 2600)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United States) LENOVO 738726U ThinkCentre XXXX
System Serial Number: LX07EZP
Enclosure Type: Mini-Tower 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
2.00 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded Board: LENOVO LENOVO 
BIOS: LENOVO 2NKT31AUS 10/24/2007 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
245.30 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
195.76 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HL-DT-ST DVDRAM_GSA-H10N [CD-ROM drive]

Generic USB CF Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 2
Generic USB MS Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 4
Generic USB SD Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 1
Generic USB SM Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 3
WDC WD2500JS-08NCB1 [Hard drive] (250.06 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WCANK7659467, rev 10.02E01, SMART Status: Healthy 3008 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

Slot 'S1' has 2048 MB
Slot 'S2' has 2048 MB 
Local Drive Volumes 

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 245.30 GB 195.76 GB free 

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
stu 10/10/2009 1:26:15 PM (admin) 
local system accounts 
Administrator never (admin) 
ASPNET never 
Guest never 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never 


Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account hp psc 1100 series on \\DWNSTAIRSOFFICE\hp psc 1100 series 
Microsoft XPS Document Writer on XPSPort: 

Controllers Display 
Standard floppy disk controller
NVIDIA nForce 430/410 Serial ATA Controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller]
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller NVIDIA GeForce 6100 [Display adapter]
Lenovo L192 Wide [Monitor] (18.6"vis, s/n V118813, September 2006) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio 
Virus Protection [Back to Top] new Group Policies 
Trend Micro Internet Security Version 16.10.2012 
Virus Definitions Version Up To Date 
Realtime File Scanning On 
None discovered


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I wonder if this is a 939 socket board and not a AM2 socket?
Lets see if CPUz will ID the current CPU a little better> http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## stucbrown (Oct 4, 2009)

CPU-Z TXT Report
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Binaries
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU-Z version 1.52.2

Processors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors 1
Number of threads 2

APICs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 0	
-- Core 0	
-- Thread 0	0
-- Core 1	
-- Thread 0	1

Processors Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1 ID = 0
Number of cores 2 (max 2)
Number of threads	2 (max 2)
Name AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Codename Windsor
Specification AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
Package Socket AM2 (940)
CPUID F.B.2
Extended CPUID F.4B
Brand ID 4
Core Stepping BH-F2
Technology 90 nm
Core Speed 2009.1 MHz
Multiplier x FSB	10.0 x 200.9 MHz
HT Link speed 1004.6 MHz
Stock frequency 2000 MHz
Instructions sets	MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, x86-64
L1 Data cache 2 x 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L1 Instruction cache	2 x 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L2 cache 2 x 512 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control yes
Max FID 10.0x
Max VID 1.400 V

K8 Thermal sensor	yes
K8 Revision ID 5.2
Attached device PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 0
Attached device PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 1
Attached device PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 2
Attached device PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 3


Thread dumps
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Thread 0	
APIC ID 0
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 0, Thread ID 0
Type 02002008h
Max CPUID level 00000001h
Max CPUID ext. level	80000018h
Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 64 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 64 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 512 KB, 1 thread(s)

CPUID 
0x00000000 0x00000001	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
0x00000001 0x00040FB2	0x00020800	0x00002001	0x178BFBFF
0x80000000 0x80000018	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
0x80000001 0x00040FB2	0x0000090D	0x0000001F	0xEBD3FBFF
0x80000002 0x20444D41	0x6C687441	0x74286E6F	0x3620296D
0x80000003 0x32582034	0x61754420	0x6F43206C	0x50206572
0x80000004 0x65636F72	0x726F7373	0x30383320	0x00002B30
0x80000005 0xFF08FF08	0xFF20FF20	0x40020140	0x40020140
0x80000006 0x00000000	0x42004200	0x02008140	0x00000000
0x80000007 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x0000003F
0x80000008 0x00003028	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x00000000
0x80000009 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x8000000A 0x00000001	0x00000040	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x8000000B 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x8000000C 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x8000000D 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x8000000E 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x8000000F 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000010 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000011 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000012 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000013 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000014 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000015 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000016 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000017 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000018 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000

MSR 0x0000001B 0x00000000	0xFEE00900
MSR 0xC001001E 0x00000000	0x00000052
MSR 0xC0010015 0x00000000	0x02000041
MSR 0xC0010042 0x31061208	0x060C020C
MSR 0xC0010041 0x00000001	0x0000080C

CPU Thread 1	
APIC ID 1
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 1, Thread ID 0
Type 02002008h
Max CPUID level 00000001h
Max CPUID ext. level	80000018h
Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 64 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 64 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 512 KB, 1 thread(s)

CPUID 
0x00000000 0x00000001	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
0x00000001 0x00040FB2	0x01020800	0x00002001	0x178BFBFF
0x80000000 0x80000018	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
0x80000001 0x00040FB2	0x0000090D	0x0000001F	0xEBD3FBFF
0x80000002 0x20444D41	0x6C687441	0x74286E6F	0x3620296D
0x80000003 0x32582034	0x61754420	0x6F43206C	0x50206572
0x80000004 0x65636F72	0x726F7373	0x30383320	0x00002B30
0x80000005 0xFF08FF08	0xFF20FF20	0x40020140	0x40020140
0x80000006 0x00000000	0x42004200	0x02008140	0x00000000
0x80000007 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x0000003F
0x80000008 0x00003028	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x00000000
0x80000009 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x8000000A 0x00000001	0x00000040	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x8000000B 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x8000000C 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x8000000D 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x8000000E 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x8000000F 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000010 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000011 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000012 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000013 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000014 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000015 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000016 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000017 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000018 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000

MSR 0x0000001B 0x00000000	0xFEE00800
MSR 0xC001001E 0x00000000	0x00000052
MSR 0xC0010015 0x00000000	0x02000041
MSR 0xC0010042 0x31061208	0x060C020C
MSR 0xC0010041 0x00000001	0x0000080C



Chipset
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northbridge NVIDIA GeForce 6100 rev. A2
Southbridge NVIDIA nForce 410/430 MCP rev. A3
Memory Type DDR2
Memory Size 4096 MBytes
Channels Dual
Memory Frequency 401.8 MHz (CPU/5)
CAS# latency (CL) 5.0
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD)	5
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 5
Cycle Time (tRAS) 18
Bank Cycle Time (tRC) 23
Command Rate (CR) 2T

Memory SPD
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIMM # 1
SMBus address 0x50
Memory type DDR2
Module format Regular UDIMM
Manufacturer (ID)	Corsair (7F7F9E0000000000)
Size 2048 MBytes
Max bandwidth PC2-6400 (400 MHz)
Part number CM2X2048-6400C5 
Number of banks 2
Data width 64 bits
Correction None
Nominal Voltage 1.80 Volts
EPP no
XMP no
JEDEC timings table CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
JEDEC #1 4.0-4-4-13-15 @ 270 MHz
JEDEC #2 5.0-5-5-18-22 @ 400 MHz
SPD registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	80 08 08 0E 0A 61 40 00 05 25 40 00 82 08 00 00 
10	0C 08 30 03 02 00 03 37 50 00 00 32 1E 32 2D 01 
20	18 25 05 13 3C 1E 1E 00 06 37 7F 80 14 1E 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 0D 
40	7F 7F 9E 00 00 00 00 00 01 43 4D 32 58 32 30 34 
50	38 2D 36 34 30 30 43 35 20 20 20 20 20 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

DIMM # 2
SMBus address 0x51
Memory type DDR2
Module format Regular UDIMM
Manufacturer (ID)	Corsair (7F7F9E0000000000)
Size 2048 MBytes
Max bandwidth PC2-6400 (400 MHz)
Part number CM2X2048-6400C5 
Number of banks 2
Data width 64 bits
Correction None
Nominal Voltage 1.80 Volts
EPP no
XMP no
JEDEC timings table CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
JEDEC #1 4.0-4-4-13-15 @ 270 MHz
JEDEC #2 5.0-5-5-18-22 @ 400 MHz
SPD registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	80 08 08 0E 0A 61 40 00 05 25 40 00 82 08 00 00 
10	0C 08 30 03 02 00 03 37 50 00 00 32 1E 32 2D 01 
20	18 25 05 13 3C 1E 1E 00 06 37 7F 80 14 1E 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 0D 
40	7F 7F 9E 00 00 00 00 00 01 43 4D 32 58 32 30 34 
50	38 2D 36 34 30 30 43 35 20 20 20 20 20 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


Monitoring
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard Model LENOVO (0x000001D3 - 0x0061A5E0)

LPCIO
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

LPCIO Vendor Winbond
LPCIO Model W83627EHF
LPCIO Vendor ID 0x5CA3
LPCIO Chip ID 0x88
LPCIO Revision ID	0x68
Config Mode I/O address	0x4E
Config Mode LDN 0xB
Config Mode registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 0B FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
10	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
20	88 68 FF 00 84 00 40 FF 50 05 02 00 03 21 00 FF 
30	00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
40	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
50	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
60	00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
70	00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 

Hardware Monitors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardware monitor	Analog Device ADT7475
Voltage 1	3.37 Volts [0x310] (+3.3V)
Temperature 0	18°C (64°F) [0x52] (Remote 1)
Temperature 1	36°C (96°F) [0x64] (Local)
Temperature 2	29°C (84°F) [0x5D] (Remote 2)
Fan 0 1013 RPM [0xA6A] (FANIN0)
Fan 1 648 RPM [0x1048] (FANIN1)
Register space SMBus, base address = 0x03000
SMBus request channel 0x0, address 0x2E

00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
10	80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 C4 00 00 52 64 5D 6E 0A 47 10 FF FF FF FF 
30	66 66 FF 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF 00 00 75 41 69 
40	05 02 00 1F 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 01 FF 
50	01 FF 01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 02 02 62 7C 
60	CC 7C 6F 00 66 66 80 79 9A 79 A4 A4 A4 1E 40 00 
70	E0 00 00 00 00 00 10 E4 38 00 00 55 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Hardware monitor	Winbond W83627EHF
Voltage 0	1.34 Volts [0xA7] (CPU VCORE)
Voltage 1	1.81 Volts [0xE2] (VIN0)
Voltage 2	3.31 Volts [0xCF] (AVCC)
Voltage 3	3.31 Volts [0xCF] (+3.3V)
Voltage 4	1.58 Volts [0xC6] (VIN1)
Voltage 5	1.58 Volts [0xC6] (VIN2)
Voltage 6	1.68 Volts [0xD2] (VIN3)
Voltage 7	1.23 Volts [0x9A] (VIN4)
Temperature 0	-47°C (-54°F) [0xD0] (SYSTIN)
Temperature 1	48°C (118°F) [0x1A0] (CPUTIN)
Temperature 2	48°C (118°F) [0x1A0] (AUXTIN)
Hardware registers	
Register space SMBus, base address = 0x03000
SMBus request channel 0x0, address 0x2D
bank 0	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	04 FF 04 FF 01 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 3C 3C 0A 0A 
10	04 FF 00 00 00 01 01 3C 43 07 00 00 57 00 00 CA 
20	A9 E2 CF CF C6 C6 D2 D0 FF FF FF DA 00 EF B9 EF 
30	DF FF 7F FF FB A7 AE 7D FF BF EB FF F7 FF CF FF 
40	03 94 17 DE FF FF 00 54 2D FF 40 44 10 95 00 A3 
50	FF FF 80 FF FF FF 00 80 A1 70 FF FF 19 00 FF 05 
60	04 FF 40 00 01 01 3C FF 01 FF 01 FF FF FF FF FF 
70	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
80	04 FF 04 FF 01 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 3C 3C 0A 0A 
90	04 FF 00 00 00 01 01 3C 43 07 00 00 57 00 00 CC 
A0	A8 E2 CF CF C6 C7 D2 D0 FF FF FF DA 00 EF B9 EF 
B0	DF FF 7F FF FB A7 AE 7D FF BF EB FF F7 FF CF FF 
C0	03 94 17 DE FF FF 00 54 2D FF 40 44 10 95 00 A3 
D0	FF FF 00 FF FF FF 00 80 A1 70 FF FF 19 00 FF 05 
E0	04 FF 40 00 01 01 3C FF 01 FF 01 FF FF FF FF FF 
F0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 1	
50	D0 00 00 4B 00 50 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 2	
50	D0 00 00 4B 00 50 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 3	
50	01 01 03 02 00 00 00 02 03 03 FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 4	
50	3A 13 FF 00 00 00 00 FF 7E 84 15 BA C9 FF FF FF 
bank 5	
50	CE 1D 9A FF FF BF BF AB FD BF FD FF ED 00 00 00 

Hardware monitor	Analog Device ADT7475
Voltage 1	3.37 Volts [0x310] (+3.3V)
Temperature 0	18°C (64°F) [0x52] (Remote 1)
Temperature 1	36°C (96°F) [0x64] (Local)
Temperature 2	29°C (84°F) [0x5D] (Remote 2)
Fan 0 1014 RPM [0xA68] (FANIN0)
Fan 1 648 RPM [0x1045] (FANIN1)
Register space SMBus, base address = 0x03000
SMBus request channel 0x0, address 0x2E

00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
10	80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 C4 00 00 52 64 5D 75 0A 43 10 FF FF FF FF 
30	66 66 FF 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF 00 00 75 41 69 
40	05 02 00 1F 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 01 FF 
50	01 FF 01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 02 02 62 7C 
60	CC 7C 6F 00 66 66 80 79 9A 79 A4 A4 A4 1E 40 00 
70	E0 00 00 00 00 00 10 E4 38 00 00 55 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Hardware monitor	AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Temperature 0	26°C (78°F) [0x4B] (Core #0)
Temperature 1	31°C (87°F) [0x50] (Core #1)


PCI Device
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Description RAM Memory Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x02F1
Revision ID 0xA2
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x05
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI capability
Caps class tHyperTransport
Caps offset 0x44
Caps revision 1.03
Interface type Slave/Primary
Link 0 width (in/out)	16 bits/16 bits
Link 0 frequency	1000 MHz
Link 1 width (in/out)	8 bits/8 bits
Link 1 frequency	800 MHz
PCI capability
Caps class tHyperTransport
Caps offset 0xE0
Interface type MSI Mapping
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 F1 02 06 00 B0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	AA 17 17 10 08 E0 E0 01 22 00 11 11 22 20 11 00 
50	23 06 7F 80 03 05 7F 80 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 36 05 00 
70	44 44 41 00 D0 09 00 00 11 00 00 00 11 11 88 00 
80	23 99 88 00 1F 00 64 0C 03 00 00 00 7F 00 00 00 
90	70 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 61 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	08 00 00 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description RAM Memory Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x02FA
Revision ID 0xA2
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x05
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 FA 02 00 01 20 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	00 00 10 00 21 21 14 00 11 11 00 00 03 00 00 00 
60	21 88 13 02 DE 8F E1 1F 08 72 4E 10 02 3F 00 20 
70	10 32 54 0A 10 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 30 00 01 01 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 50 3F 90 3F 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 80 F9 FD 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 C7 02 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description RAM Memory Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x02FE
Revision ID 0xA2
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x05
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 FE 02 00 00 20 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	AA 17 17 10 36 38 1C 20 1F 20 C0 21 00 00 00 00 
50	6C 30 70 C9 01 00 00 00 71 30 75 C9 02 1F 1C 80 
60	02 1F 1C 00 00 00 00 00 02 10 1C A0 02 0C 1C 90 
70	02 10 1C 90 02 14 1C 90 02 0C 1C 80 02 10 1C 80 
80	02 14 1C 80 02 18 1C 80 02 1C 1C 80 01 10 1C 80 
90	02 14 1C 80 11 00 11 00 32 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	C2 00 40 61 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 41 23 05 08 
C0	FD FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description RAM Memory Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 3 (0x03)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x02F8
Revision ID 0xA2
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x05
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 F8 02 00 00 A0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	AA 17 17 10 00 00 00 00 02 10 1C 80 02 10 1C A0 
50	02 0C 1C 90 02 10 1C 90 02 14 1C 90 02 0C 1C 80 
60	02 10 1C 80 02 14 1C 80 02 18 1C 80 02 1C 1C 80 
70	01 10 1C 80 1F 20 C0 81 00 00 00 00 3E 30 40 C9 
80	01 00 00 00 42 30 44 C9 02 1F 1C 80 70 20 00 40 
90	89 DA 01 09 20 00 00 00 11 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	08 00 00 00 A0 19 00 00 10 00 02 00 40 28 40 28 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 F0 03 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	60 EA 10 10 18 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description RAM Memory Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 4 (0x04)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x02F9
Revision ID 0xA2
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x05
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 F9 02 06 00 A0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	EF DD 7B 2F F7 DE 7B 2F F7 DE 7B 2F F7 02 00 00 
50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	0A 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 
90	03 04 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	FF 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description RAM Memory Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 5 (0x05)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x02FF
Revision ID 0xA2
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x05
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI capability
Caps class 0x0
Caps offset 0x44
PCI capability
Caps class 0x0
Caps offset 0xFC
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 FF 02 06 00 B0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	17 00 00 00 00 FE FE 00 00 FE FE 00 00 FE FE 00 
50	01 FE FE 00 00 FE FE 00 01 FE FE 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description RAM Memory Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 6 (0x06)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x027F
Revision ID 0xA2
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x05
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 7F 02 00 01 20 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 13 D2 00 00 00 00 
50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description RAM Memory Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 7 (0x07)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x027E
Revision ID 0xA2
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x05
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 7E 02 00 00 20 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	AA 17 17 10 11 00 00 00 74 06 00 00 11 00 00 00 
50	64 06 00 00 60 00 60 00 60 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 04 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 04 
B0	FF FF 00 00 11 31 00 00 AC 10 20 00 30 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description PCI to PCI Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 2 (0x02), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x02FC
Revision ID 0xA1
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x04
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x10
Latency 0x00
Header 0x01
PCI header
Primary bus 0x00
Secondary bus 0x01
Int. Line 0xFF
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI capability
Caps class Subsystem Vendor
Caps offset 0x40
SubVendor ID 0x17AA
SubSystem ID 0x1017
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x48
Caps version 1.1
PCI capability
Caps class Message Signalled Interrupts
Caps offset 0x50
PCI capability
Caps class tHyperTransport
Caps offset 0x60
Interface type MSI Mapping
PCI capability
Caps class PCI Express
Caps offset 0x80
Device type Root Port of PCI-E Root Complex
Port 2
Version 1.0
Physical slot #0
Presence detect no
Link width 1x (max 1x)
Extended capabilities
Caps class Virtual Channel
Caps offset 0x100
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 FC 02 07 01 10 00 A1 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 F1 01 00 00 
20	F0 FF 00 00 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 00 
40	0D 48 00 00 AA 17 17 10 01 50 02 F8 00 00 00 00 
50	05 60 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	08 80 00 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	10 00 41 01 C0 04 00 00 10 28 00 00 11 3C 11 02 
90	00 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 C0 01 00 01 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
100	02 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 
110	00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
120	00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
130	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description VGA Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 5 (0x05), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x0242
Revision ID 0xA2
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x03
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xD1000000
Address 1 (memory)	0xC0000000
Address 3 (memory)	0xD0000000
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x13
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x48
Caps version 1.1
PCI capability
Caps class Message Signalled Interrupts
Caps offset 0x50
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 42 02 07 00 B0 00 A2 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 
10	00 00 00 D1 0C 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 D0 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 00 00 
40	AA 17 17 10 00 00 00 00 01 50 02 00 00 00 00 00 
50	05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	01 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
70	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
80	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
90	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
A0	00 00 78 01 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 
B0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
C0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
D0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
E0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
F0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 

Description RAM Memory Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 9 (0x09), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x0270
Revision ID 0xA2
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x05
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI capability
Caps class tHyperTransport
Caps offset 0x44
Caps revision 1.03
Interface type Slave/Primary
Link 0 width (in/out)	8 bits/8 bits
Link 0 frequency	800 MHz
Link 1 width (in/out)	8 bits/8 bits
Link 1 frequency	200 MHz
PCI capability
Caps class tHyperTransport
Caps offset 0xE0
Interface type MSI Mapping
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 70 02 06 00 B0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	AA 17 17 10 08 E0 E9 01 22 20 00 00 D0 00 00 00 
50	23 05 7F 80 03 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 36 05 00 
70	44 44 44 00 D0 09 00 00 11 00 00 00 11 11 55 00 
80	23 55 55 00 FA 00 64 0C 03 00 00 00 7F 00 00 00 
90	70 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	08 00 01 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description PCI to ISA Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 10 (0x0A), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x0261
Revision ID 0xA3
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x01
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 61 02 0F 00 A0 00 A3 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	AA 17 17 10 00 00 D0 FE FA 3E FF 00 FA 3E FF 00 
50	FA 3E FF 00 00 5A 62 02 00 00 00 01 00 00 FF FF 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F9 FF 
70	50 00 FF FF C5 00 00 00 00 00 44 19 0A 50 00 0C 
80	09 20 00 40 08 60 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 21 47 65 B7 EF CD 00 00 
A0	01 00 10 11 00 30 00 00 60 03 61 03 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description SMBus Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 10 (0x0A), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x0264
Revision ID 0xA3
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x05
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Address 4 (port)	0x00003040
Address 5 (port)	0x00003000
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x0A
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x44
Caps version 1.1
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 64 02 01 00 B0 00 A3 00 05 0C 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	41 30 00 00 01 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
40	AA 17 17 10 01 00 02 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	01 10 00 00 01 14 00 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	01 00 00 00 00 00 10 D2 00 00 FE FE 01 20 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	D4 30 80 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	10 10 04 00 00 A0 80 00 80 34 04 20 61 44 44 11 
F0	5A FF 5F BF 00 00 00 C0 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description RAM Memory Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 10 (0x0A), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x0272
Revision ID 0xA3
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x05
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 72 02 00 04 A0 00 A3 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	AA 17 17 10 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 10 00 00 10 10 
50	10 10 10 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	02 03 00 00 12 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 10 01 12 00 
70	32 33 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 01 00 00 
80	10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 30 02 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 01 20 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 09 00 00 
A0	01 02 00 00 00 10 00 00 05 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
B0	00 10 00 80 01 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 
C0	07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description USB Controller (OHCI)
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 11 (0x0B), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x026D
Revision ID 0xA3
PI 0x10
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xD2344000
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x14
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x44
Caps version 1.1
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 6D 02 07 00 B0 00 A3 10 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
10	00 40 34 D2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 03 01 
40	AA 17 17 10 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	03 00 00 00 1D 47 40 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description USB 2.0 Controller (EHCI)
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 11 (0x0B), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x026E
Revision ID 0xA3
PI 0x20
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xD2346000
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x16
Int. Pin 0x02
PCI capability
Caps class Debug Port
Caps offset 0x44
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x80
Caps version 1.1
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 6E 02 06 00 B0 00 A3 20 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
10	00 60 34 D2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 02 03 01 
40	AA 17 17 10 0A 80 98 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	20 20 01 00 00 60 18 85 03 3C 0A 01 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 08 00 00 10 20 80 89 3D B6 22 77 25 64 00 
80	01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 16 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	01 00 00 01 00 20 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 11 22 33 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	10 10 2D 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description IDE Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 13 (0x0D), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x0265
Revision ID 0xF1
PI 0x8A
SubClass 0x01
BaseClass 0x01
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 4 (port)	0x00003080
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x44
Caps version 1.1
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 65 02 05 00 B0 00 F1 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	81 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 01 
40	AA 17 17 10 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	02 F0 01 00 00 00 00 00 A8 20 20 20 66 00 20 20 
60	00 C7 00 C5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 40 18 AC 09 00 00 C0 33 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description IDE Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 14 (0x0E), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x0266
Revision ID 0xF1
PI 0x85
SubClass 0x01
BaseClass 0x01
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (port)	0x000030B0
Address 1 (port)	0x000030A4
Address 2 (port)	0x0000C0B0
Address 3 (port)	0x0000C0A4
Address 4 (port)	0x00003090
Address 5 (memory)	0xD2345000
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x11
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x44
Caps version 1.1
PCI capability
Caps class Message Signalled Interrupts
Caps offset 0xB0
PCI capability
Caps class tHyperTransport
Caps offset 0xCC
Interface type MSI Mapping
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 66 02 07 00 B0 00 F1 85 01 01 00 00 00 00 
10	B1 30 00 00 A5 30 00 00 B1 C0 00 00 A5 C0 00 00 
20	91 30 00 00 00 50 34 D2 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 03 01 
40	AA 17 17 10 01 B0 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 51 0C 00 00 00 0F 06 42 00 00 00 00 
70	2C 78 C4 40 01 10 00 00 01 10 00 00 20 00 20 00 
80	00 00 00 40 00 90 7D 3A 00 00 08 A0 F7 25 0A 1B 
90	00 00 6E 33 00 00 00 00 06 00 06 10 00 00 01 01 
A0	14 10 00 2C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 33 00 02 
B0	05 CC 84 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 00 0A 00 08 00 02 A8 
D0	0A 00 02 08 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 A9 44 E0 
E0	0A 00 02 06 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 81 05 91 02 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 

Description PCI to PCI Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 16 (0x10), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x026F
Revision ID 0xA2
PI 0x01
SubClass 0x04
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x81
PCI header
Primary bus 0x00
Secondary bus 0x03
Int. Line 0xFF
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI capability
Caps class Subsystem Vendor
Caps offset 0xB8
SubVendor ID 0x10DE
SubSystem ID 0xCB84
PCI capability
Caps class tHyperTransport
Caps offset 0x8C
Interface type MSI Mapping
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 6F 02 07 01 B0 00 A2 01 04 06 00 00 81 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 40 F0 00 80 82 
20	F0 FF 00 00 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 02 
40	00 00 03 00 01 00 02 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 44 00 
50	00 00 FE BF 00 00 00 00 FB 1F FF 1F 01 C0 0D 00 
60	00 00 0E 00 03 00 80 00 00 00 80 00 03 00 10 01 
70	00 00 17 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 FE 3F 01 00 00 00 
80	00 0C 00 00 04 02 01 D2 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 A8 
90	00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 FF FF 00 00 0D 8C 00 00 DE 10 84 CB 
C0	DE 10 84 CB 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description Multimedia device
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 16 (0x10), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10DE
Model ID 0x026C
Revision ID 0xA2
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x04
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xD2340000
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x12
Int. Pin 0x02
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x44
Caps version 1.1
PCI capability
Caps class Message Signalled Interrupts
Caps offset 0x50
PCI capability
Caps class tHyperTransport
Caps offset 0x6C
Interface type MSI Mapping
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	DE 10 6C 02 06 00 B0 00 A2 00 03 04 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 34 D2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 02 02 05 
40	AA 17 17 10 01 50 02 C0 00 00 00 00 01 01 0F 00 
50	05 6C 80 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 00 29 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description Host Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 24 (0x18), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x1022
Model ID 0x1100
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x0000
Subsystem ID 0x0000
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI capability
Caps class tHyperTransport
Caps offset 0x80
Caps revision 1.02
Interface type Host/Secondary
Device number	0
Link 0 width (in/out)	16 bits/16 bits
Link 0 frequency	1000 MHz
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	22 10 00 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 
50	01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 
60	00 00 01 00 E4 00 00 00 20 C8 2E 0F 3C 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	08 00 01 21 20 00 11 11 22 06 75 80 02 00 00 00 
90	5A 11 52 01 00 00 FF 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description Host Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 24 (0x18), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x1022
Model ID 0x1101
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x0000
Subsystem ID 0x0000
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	22 10 01 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	03 00 00 00 00 00 3F 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
50	00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 
80	0C 00 10 08 17 91 08 3A 0C 42 02 01 80 82 65 64 
90	08 00 00 10 83 25 40 11 00 80 00 00 01 B9 54 91 
A0	08 FF FD 9A B7 39 1F C6 03 00 E0 00 80 FF EF 00 
B0	03 0A 00 00 00 0B 00 00 03 00 C0 00 00 0B FE 00 
C0	20 60 3D 01 36 F0 D6 01 13 10 00 00 00 F0 0F 00 
D0	00 00 58 00 20 F0 E7 01 00 A0 BF 01 04 40 05 00 
E0	03 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	01 40 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description Host Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 24 (0x18), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x1022
Model ID 0x1102
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x0000
Subsystem ID 0x0000
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	22 10 02 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	01 00 00 00 01 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	E0 3F 78 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 24 F2 7C 5D 20 13 22 00 
90	10 0C 01 00 6B 80 10 B7 39 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 
A0	EF 02 00 5D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	9A 3C A8 CB 42 00 00 00 59 43 40 00 EB B7 DB CA 
C0	00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	09 98 40 01 E9 C2 00 30 45 05 08 08 00 D0 CC 04 
E0	DF FA F3 E1 84 86 00 64 21 2B 01 0C 44 01 40 08 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description Host Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 24 (0x18), function 3 (0x03)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x1022
Model ID 0x1103
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x0000
Subsystem ID 0x0000
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI capability
Caps class Secure Device
Caps offset 0xF0
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	22 10 03 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30	00 00 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40	FF 3B 04 00 40 00 10 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 91 02 00 
60	41 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	11 01 32 51 21 40 70 50 00 2A 00 08 17 21 00 00 
80	00 00 07 23 13 21 13 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 91 7E 00 00 00 80 AE 6C 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 01 A7 0D 00 00 00 60 08 25 25 25 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 24 1B 53 00 19 17 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	0F 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B2 0F 04 00 

Description Communication Device
Location bus 3 (0x03), device 5 (0x05), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x14F1
Model ID 0x2F20
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x80
BaseClass 0x07
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x40
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xD2000000
Address 1 (port)	0x00004000
Subvendor ID 0x14F1
Subsystem ID 0x2014
Int. Line 0x0A
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x40
Caps version 1.1
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	F1 14 20 2F 07 03 90 02 00 00 80 07 00 40 00 00 
10	00 00 00 D2 01 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F1 14 14 20 
30	00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
40	01 00 22 C0 00 00 00 00 56 12 01 00 01 00 00 00 
50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Description Ethernet Controller
Location bus 3 (0x03), device 8 (0x08), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x14E4
Model ID 0x169C
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x02
Cache Line 0x10
Latency 0x40
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xD2010000
Subvendor ID 0x17AA
Subsystem ID 0x1017
Int. Line 0x05
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x48
Caps version 1.1
PCI capability
Caps class Virtual Product Data
Caps offset 0x50
PCI capability
Caps class Message Signalled Interrupts
Caps offset 0x58
PCI registers	
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00	E4 14 9C 16 06 01 B0 02 03 00 00 02 10 40 00 00 
10	00 00 01 D2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 AA 17 17 10 
30	00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 40 00 
40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 50 02 C0 00 20 00 00 
50	03 58 00 00 7F BF FE 7C 05 00 86 00 E8 FF FF FE 
60	FF FA FF FF BF FF 00 00 98 00 03 30 00 00 3F 76 
70	96 10 00 00 00 00 60 06 2C 00 00 00 E0 0D 01 00 
80	AA 17 17 10 50 0B 00 00 34 00 13 04 82 00 09 04 
90	09 07 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4E 01 00 00 
A0	00 00 00 00 86 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B6 01 00 00 
B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


DMI
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMI BIOS 
vendor LENOVO
version 2NKT31AUS
date 10/24/2007

DMI System Information 
manufacturer LENOVO
product 738726U
version ThinkCentre XXXX
serial LX07EZP
UUID 1F0A0B09-4F0A7D61-14370016-17ACEDA2

DMI Baseboard 
vendor LENOVO
model LENOVO
revision unknown
serial unknown

DMI System Enclosure 
manufacturer LENOVO
chassis type Mini Tower
chassis serial unknown

DMI Processor 
manufacturer AMD
model AMD
clock speed 2000.0 MHz

DMI Port Connector 
designation COMA (internal)
designation COM A (external)
port type Serial Port 16550A
connector 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
connector DB-9 male

DMI Port Connector 
designation LPT1 (internal)
designation Parallel (external)
port type Parallel Port ECP/EPP
connector 25 Pin Dual Inline (pin 26 cut)
connector DB-25 female

DMI Port Connector 
designation PS2K (internal)
designation Keyboard (external)
port type Keyboard Port
connector Circular DIN-8 male

DMI Port Connector 
designation PS2M (internal)
designation Mouse (external)
port type Keyboard Port
connector Circular DIN-8 male

DMI Port Connector 
designation 4REARUSB (internal)
designation USB 1 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation 4REARUSB (internal)
designation USB 2 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation 4REARUSB (internal)
designation USB 3 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation 4REARUSB (internal)
designation USB 4 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector 
designation Audio Line In (external)
port type Audio Port
connector Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector 
designation Audio Line Out (external)
port type Audio Port
connector Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector 
designation J12 (internal)
designation Network (external)
port type Network Port
connector RJ-45

DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCI Slot 1
type PCI
width 32 bits

DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCI Slot 2
type PCI
width 32 bits

DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCIE x16
type A5

DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCIE x1
type A5

DMI OEM Strings 
string[0] BB:2N17A

DMI Physical Memory Array 
location Motherboard
usage System Memory
correction None
max capacity 8192 MBytes
max# of devices 2

DMI Memory Device 
designation S1
format DIMM
type DRAM
total width 32 bits
data width 32 bits
size 2048 MBytes

DMI Memory Device 
designation S2
format DIMM
type DRAM
total width 32 bits
data width 32 bits
size 2048 MBytes


Graphics
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of adapters 1

Graphic APIs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

API NVIDIA NVAPI
API NVIDIA I/O

Display Adapters
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Display adapter 0	
Display name \\.\DISPLAY1
Name NVIDIA GeForce 6100
Revision A2
Codename C51
Technology 90 nm
PCI device bus 0 (0x0), device 5 (0x5), function 0 (0x0)
Vendor ID 0x10DE (0x17AA)
Model ID 0x242 (0x1017)
Performance Level	0


Software
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Version Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Build 2600) 
DirectX Version 9.0c


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the new heatsink a stock AMD unit or a after market cooler?
If Aftermarket what brand and model?
You should be able to use the current heatsink on the new CPU the board is a AM2 socket.


----------



## stucbrown (Oct 4, 2009)

The heatsink fan assembly with the copper pipes and all is a Cooler Master CMHK8-7M53A-A2-GP

What little direction that comes with the boxed processor says to be sure to use the new cooler that comes with it.

So you are saying that the old cooler should work with the new processor. At least it will fit properly, but will it remove 50% more heat?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did the boxed CPU come with the Cooler Master Heatsink?
Stock AMD heatsinks are smaller, motherboards are designed to accept the stocks cooler not all aftermarket coolers will fit on all motherboards.
Clean the thermal paste/pad off the old cooler, apply new and check the temps under load.


----------



## stucbrown (Oct 4, 2009)

yes the Cooler Master came with the boxed processor - that's why they recommended to use it.

So if the original stock cooler is not good enough for the new 3 GHz processor, what is the worse that could happen? Will it burn out the processor? Will the processor just run slower?

Now my next question may sound naieve, but how do I check the processor temp - is there some software that does this? 

How about the processor speed?

For multi core units, how can I tell which core is doing what, so that I know that the calculational load is evenly distributed? I do engineering simulations.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Task manager on the performance tab (make sure one graph per CPU is checked) will show the usage, Sensorview Pro for the temps> http://www.stvsoft.com/index.php?opt...d=17&Itemid=33 , For the speed CPUz on the first tab for CPU, SPD tab for ram > http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php

If it overheats it will shut itself down before damage, I'm not overly familiar with that fan but can it be rotated 90 degrees to provide clearance?


----------



## stucbrown (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info about monitoring - they work.

No, turning the heatsink won't work. I emailed the coolermaster people. They said to remove the retention frame from the mobo, and file notches where necessary to clear the tubes. Problem with that is it weakens the frame where there is the most forces near the clip tabs.

Now that I know to monitor the temps, I will try to use the original heatsink/fan assembly and see what happens. The processor has a 125 watt rating - kind of high.

The other things of concern are the PSU not being adequate, and the mobo not being able to carry the additional current thru the tracks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The motherboard should handle it, 250w PSU's are iffy at best over the long run on the stock setup, but I don't see the CPU making a large difference.


----------



## stucbrown (Oct 4, 2009)

Well - ok, I did it. While I had the heatsink/fan assembly off I took measurements of the retention frame so if I buy another that will fit the cooler that came with the processor, i will know what to get. The copper tubes stil bump into the tabs on the retention frame.

So I swapped processors. Carefuly cleaned off the old thermal paste from the old original hs, used the artic silver 5 blob method of applying the paste, then put the old hs back onto the new processor. Plugged the fan back in.

Put the enclosure cover back on, started it up. I was amazed to see the lenovo logo go buy, then the windows logo, booted up pretty quickly.

I ran my test engineering simulation to see how long it would take. Sure enough it was 50% faster, so that i knew it was working. I watched the temps. The highest with one simul running on one of the dual processors was about 45 C. Then I thought i would really stress it. I ran 2 simul at the same time. The peak temp I saw was about 62 C. I believe that is about the continuous limit for this chip.

That being unusual duty compared to how I normally use my computer, I guess I won't worry too much about the temps being too high for this stress test. I am not a gamer. But I will "operate" on it one more time when I get another retention frame for the "proper" hs, and then not have to worry about it.

Thank You All for the info, help, and encouragement!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear, thanks for letting us know


----------

